# Red, Green or White



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Lights. What color works best for predator hunting at night? What brands of predator lights do you all recommend?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We're not allowed to night hunt but if you browse through the night hunting forum I'm sure there is lots of discussions about light's in there.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would say red. That is what I used back in the 70' and 80's. We tried all the colors and red was by far the best.


----------

